# Florida Man used trash can to capture alligator



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 1, 2021)

IN SLIDES!!!!

I saw this and I was like aint no damn way I would ever do this. I have lived in FL most of my life and that alligator could have had that house, for real


----------



## bellatiamarie (Oct 1, 2021)

Girl I was not expecting to see black folk


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 2, 2021)

That prehistoric tail flapping around just made my skin crawl. Yuck.


----------



## Brownie (Oct 2, 2021)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> IN SLIDES!!!!
> 
> I saw this and I was like aint no damn way I would ever do this. I have lived in FL most of my life and that alligator could have had that house, for real


 
They need to put a disclaimer on that story; one of those don’t try this at home, or what not to do if you see a gator.


----------

